# Want more interaction between Imperial factions



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Guys, list novels where the various imperial factions (IG, SoB, SM, Mechanicus, Inquisition, etc) actually interact with one another. As I find the dialogue between them more interesting than just the usual mundane "RAWR WE DA BEST, ALL THESE OTHER FORCES SUCK" stuff in some of the novels. Just finished reading _Hammer and Anvil_...needless to say the SoB and Mechanicus aren't on very friendly terms.

_Storm of Iron_ was cool cause it had: Imperial Fists + IG + Mechanicus.
IIRC the first Grey Knights novel had some SoB later in the novel which was cool cause they fought each other for a bit.
_The Emperor's Finest_ had Ciaphas following around Reclaimer astartes.
_Salvation's Reach_ had a couple of SM's join with the Ghosts.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Helsreach_ has Black Templars, Salamanders, PDF, and Civilians all interacting.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

In _"Titanicus"_ shit starts smoking between the Imperial rule and the Mechanicus.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warriors of Ultramar gives you the ultramarines interacting with several regiments of guard, PDF, and an Imperial fleet.

The Eisenhorn trilogy features guard, Marines, Mechanicus and Rogue Traders at one point or another.


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

I personaly think more interaction between Imperial factions wouldcause bigger problems. As a definate fence sitter it would be fun to watch the fallouts with some popcorn


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In _Courage and Honour _the IG play a fairly large part alongside the Smurfs.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

The Enforcer Trilogy


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Thornin said:


> I personaly think more interaction between Imperial factions wouldcause bigger problems. As a definate fence sitter it would be fun to watch the fallouts with some popcorn


Exactly! It makes things more interesting and volatile at times...xD


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Apfeljunge said:


> The Enforcer Trilogy


I'm trying to recall which Imperial factions are present in that one. Obviously the Adeptus Arbites, maybe Inquisition and Adeptus Ministorum (SoB)? Can't really recall.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

- Atlas Infernal
- Enforcer Omnibus
- The Eisenhorn Omnibus
- Ravenor Omnibus
- Rynn's World
- Battle of the Fang (strictly factions of the Fenrisian defences, but it's interesting)
- Imperial Glory (IG/Navy/Civilians/Planetary Government)
- Gunheads (IG/Mechanicus)
- Salamander (Various Marines, Civilians, Mechanicus)
- Execution Hour & Shadowpoint
- Iron Hands
- Grey Knights Omnibus
- Rogue Star, Star of Damocles, Savage Scars
- Emperor's Mercy

That sort of thing. Most important and enjoyable, in my mind, would be _Atlas Infernal_, _The Gothic War_ and _The Enforcer Omnibus_.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I still need to read _Imperial Glory_, _Emperor's Mercy_ and _Battle of the Fang_.

Also any novel where multiple Astartes chapters interact is usually more interesting such as _Hunt for Voldorius_ with White Scars and Raven Guard.

IIRC the latest Space Wolf novel had Space Wolves (obviously) and Dark Angels.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

AK74Bob said:


> I'm trying to recall which Imperial factions are present in that one. Obviously the Adeptus Arbites, maybe Inquisition and Adeptus Ministorum (SoB)? Can't really recall.


Arbites, Ministorum (and SoB indeed), Inquisition, Navy, Rogue Traders, Astropaths, maybe more but I just started with the second book.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gothic War; Inquisition, PDF/Guard, Naval Officers, Naval Ratings/Chain Gangs, and Arbites.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Apfeljunge said:


> Arbites, Ministorum (and SoB indeed), Inquisition, Navy, Rogue Traders, Astropaths, maybe more but I just started with the second book.



First story has (to my recollection):
- Civilians
- Various branches (yes, plural) of the Arbites
- Ecclessiarchy folks (priests, cardinals)
- Adepta Sororitas (various Orders)
- Inquisition
- Navy
- Commissars
- Mechanicus

The second story sees the return of several characters from the above, plus an obscenely comprehensive spectrum of Rogue Trader associate characters including but not limited to:
- Rogue Traders
- Rogue Trader family (inc. sons, wife, pseudo-son, chums)
- Rogue Trader staff
- Navigator
- Mechanicus (both Genetor and, separately, Explorator)
- _More_ Arbites

Whilst the third novel takes a larger, if more personal and claustrophobic excursion into:
- Astropaths
- Inquisition

I'm unashamed to ballyhoo Matthew Farrer as one of my favourite authors. The 40k universe rarely seems more real, vivid or plausible than when he writes it.

Similarly, _The Gothic War_ comes in two books - _Execution Hour_
- Navy Pilots
- Navy Officers
- Navy press-ganged crewers
- Navy Captains
- Commissar
- Chaos Space Marines
- Adeptus Arbites
- Adepta Sororitas
- Crazy Chaos Cultists
- Crazy _Imperial_ Cultists
- Astropaths

There's a huge panoply of characters, all nicely realised (if not wholly explored) and with interesting interactions. Then there's _Shadowpoint_ which introduces/better explores:
- The Adeptus Mechanicus
- The Ecclessiarchy
- The wider battlefleet (e.g. Admirals and whatnot)
- The itinerant host escorting one Inquisitor Horst
- Inquisitor Horst himself
- Eldar!

It's difficult to reiterate how good I found the quality of these books to be, especially from this point of view of 'organisations interacting'. _The Enforcer Omnibus_ is likely your densest source, I think.

*Marines Interacting between Chapters*

I've found:
- _Salamander_
- _Helsreach_
- _Headhunted/Exhumed_ (shorts by Steve Parker)
- _Warriors of Ultramar_ (and, to a lesser degree, _The Chapter's Due_)
- _Rogue Star/Star of Damocles/Savage Scars_

all to be pretty decent. Indeed, really driving home some of the overwhelming enjoyment of the setting. Revelling in it, almost.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd say take a look at the Soul Drinkers series. They interact with a wide selection of Imperial forces as well as Chaos.


----------

